# Building your own backdrop out of pvc?



## Brian L

Hello everyone. I need to find some info on building my own backdrop stand. I want to build something that will be can be mobile. Can you guys give me some info or projects or materials at that matter for less then 50 bucks say or ball park it. Also what are cheap but good looking backdrops some people use? Thanks.

I am not really sure where else to put this except here due to it will be for the bizz. Let me know.


----------



## KmH

I've seen 10 or more DIY projects for building portable PVC backdrop support, so I know they are out there if you're willing to do some Internet searching. 

pvc backdrop stands - Bing


----------



## Brian L

Alright well figured I would post here due to maybe someone liking a certain setup or what not. I will do some searching.


----------



## Big Mike

DIYPhotography.net | Photography and Studio Lighting


----------



## Brian L

Awesome. Thanks for the extra post here. I was finding some things online but not what I wanted....lol


----------



## mJs

You may want to check out this site:  

collapsable backdrops

if you scroll down a bit, there are some in the $50 ballpark... not sure exactly if it's what your looking for (size, color, portability...)


----------



## rachlynn17

I have a stand that my husband put together out of PVC. But honestly, we could never get it as sturdy as we would have liked. In the end, I ended up just watching ebay for low pricing trends on a professional background stand, and I got something excellent for less than what we spent on the PVC. ($80).  Also, the stand that we made took quite a while to put together and take a part each time.  The stand that we bought, I can put together by myself, and it would take only about 3 minutes to set up.


----------



## Johnboy2978

You can build your own out of PVC with just a little effort.  I've been through that and produced similar results as rachlynn.  While it worked for the purpose, it wasn't as stable as I would've liked.  You mention that this is for the "bizz".  If you are going to use it in a professional setting, i.e., you are charging clients, what do you think their first impression is going to be when they see a PVC background stand?  While it may work, it still looks like sh*t on a cracker.  I used mine only with my family and once or twice was long enough to decide that it is much easier to just shell out a few bucks.  The first time you are paid for a shoot in the "bizz" it will pay for itself.  
I ended up w/ one similar to this: 
DPFSBGSPKT Photoflex First Studio BackDrop Support Kit, with BackDrop Crossbar Pole, 2 DP-LS933 Stands, & Carry Bag
Very stable, goes together very quickly and doesn't look ghetto.


----------



## SpeedTrap

I went with the Manfrotto background stand after thinking about building my own.
I could not see how I could make it as stable as and of the models out there.
One thing I did do for a 2nd one in a pinch was to use a colapsible closet rod and 2 inexpensive light stands.
I think the whole rig cost $60.
But if you are going to use this in a pro situation, just get the right thing the first time and save money in the long run with replacements and repairs.


----------



## Big Mike

I agree with SpeedTrap.  

I bought a backdrop stand 'kit' for $100.  It has two heavy duty stands, a 4 section cross bar that can be as long as 12' and it comes in a nice travel case.  Not bad for $100.


----------



## Mike_E

This is one where it's cheaper to buy than to build.


----------



## KmH

A homemade backdrop support system is a liability lawsuit looking for a place to happen.


----------



## JamesMason

KmH said:


> A homemade backdrop support system is a liability lawsuit looking for a place to happen.



Uh huh. Been there done that


----------



## Derrel

I went with the Bogen/Manfrotto Auto-Poles system, with the accessory stabilizer legs, which allows me to set up anywhere, pretty much. I bought half the system new, and half used.

The $150 PhotoFlex brand system linked to above is priced in the ballpark with other similar two-giant-lightstands-with-crossbar setups.

I would never dream of showing up with a PVC or wooden dowel backdrop support system on a payed shoot...it's just too cheesy-looking.


----------



## Phranquey

Big Mike said:


> I agree with SpeedTrap.
> 
> I bought a backdrop stand 'kit' for $100. It has two heavy duty stands, a 4 section cross bar that can be as long as 12' and it comes in a nice travel case. Not bad for $100.


 
:thumbup:

I built a light tent with PVC for close-up/macro photos, and at 3' square, _that_ can be pain in the butt to set up & tear down. When it came time for a backdrop stand, the first thing through my mind was "3 x 10' pieces of PVC sticking out of the back of the Jeep...NOT". I spent the $120 and bought a 3 piece set-up....2 heavy duty stands that go up to 11' tall and a telescoping bar that goes 12' wide. It sets up & tears down in minutes (by myself), and fits in a 4' bag that easily slings over the shoulder.

It is tempting to do some things DIY, but unless you plan on _never_ moving it, this is one I'd recommend against. I can almost guarantee you would build this, not be happy with it, and then wind up spending money again for a nice set-up....kinda like the tripod evolution..


----------



## Brian L

Perfect. Lots of info here. Thanks so much guys for all this. I will be ordering one these. Thanks again for all the help and yes the pvc would stand out like a sore eye.


----------



## Brian L

What brand did you go with?

and MJS do those backdrops still need stands. Learning here thanks..?



Big Mike said:


> I agree with SpeedTrap.
> 
> I bought a backdrop stand 'kit' for $100.  It has two heavy duty stands, a 4 section cross bar that can be as long as 12' and it comes in a nice travel case.  Not bad for $100.


----------



## Big Mike

The brand of my kit is DynaTran, bought from Amvona.com.

It's fairly heavy duty, but the one thing I don't like about it, is that the fitting on top of the stands, is a simple threaded stud and you use a wing nut to hold the rod in place.  It' works fine but I've seen the Manfrotto kit that SpeedTrap has, and the stands use a standard light stand stud at the top.  So he can easily interchange those stands with any light stand.  

I also have the Manfrotto Auto-pole system that Derrel mentioned above.  Now that is a nice heavy duty system.  I keep that set up in my home studio because it's rather big & heavy to be taking on location.


----------



## Brian L

K thanks Mike. I will do the checking out now and see what I go with thanks.


----------



## Brian L

Whats a good smooth black material that I could use for the backdrop. There is a local photography store that has the backdrop supports that I am gonna check out tomorrow. However no backdrop material. What do you recommend Mike or anyone. LOL thanks. I am now in a bind. lol


----------



## mJs

Brian L said:


> What brand did you go with?
> 
> and MJS do those backdrops still need stands. Learning here thanks..?
> 
> 
> I bought one of the Impact ones and a Botero..... they were both 5x7' and could be leaned up against something... although, there is a stand with a clip that you can get with them too ("Impact Multiboom Light Stand/Reflector Holder" about $80).  I will say however, the Botero one was very well made, seems to have a metal frame and if you get it, make sure you figure out how to fold it back up before you're actually at a shoot trying to do it.  There is a little bit of a trick to it, that took me quite awhile of struggling and online searching to figure out.  The impact is a bit lighter, and the frame feels like it is a sturdy plastic... much easier to fold .


----------



## Big Mike

> Whats a good smooth black material that I could use for the backdrop.


Paper is a common backdrop material.  It's called 'seamless' paper background and it comes on rolls...usually 5-6' wide, 9-10' wide or 12' wide.  When it gets dirty or torn up, you just cut it and roll out some more.

Other common materials are muslin or canvas.  

Also, keep in mind that you can photograph just about any color background to be white or black in the photo.  It just depends how much light you put on it.  If you put enough light on a black background, it will come out white.  If you keep enough light off of the background (put a lot more onto the subject), then even a white background will show as black.


----------



## Brian L

Right on Mike I learned bout lighting the background tonight while playing with my setup. 

I went to the local camera shot as I said and got to Manfrotto light stands. I forget the model number now but will post when I pull them out later again. They were 60 bucks each and very very solid and wide base. I also got the manfrotto rod that telescopes out in three sections to the standard of 12 feet to support backdrops and paper rolls as you stated mike. That was 60.00 bucks. Not a bad price granted I am supporting the local ma and pops store. So I didn't mind. 

Went to Jo-ann fabs today and got 109 inch wide sheet fabric. Not all cotton so it won't winkle on me as bad as 100 percent cotton for 13.99. Beats the 149.99 west something brand that is the exact same. Granted again ma and pops store but only a bit cheaper online. Going to take it to a place to put a loop flap thing over the top so I can just slide the rod through to support it. 

In the end its working out great. Getting great results and soon will post photos. Thanks to all who gave me info and I recommend to anyone thinking of building a backdrop too just get light stands and rod. 

Thanks again everyone. This is working great. All set to with my flashes and all.


----------

